# unerklärliche Telefonverbindungskosten



## gabi44 (26 Juli 2007)

Doch nun haben wir ein neues Problem,
auf unseren Telekom Rechungen stehen unterschiedliche Gespräch, die nie von uns geführt wurden.

Seltsam sind nicht nur die Uhrzeiten, sondern auch, dass es die meisten der angegeben Telefonnummern nicht gibt.

Telekom selbst kümmert sich nicht darum.
Haben nun sämtliche Rufnummern speeren lassen,
bis auf Citygespräche.

Hat jemand noch das selbe Problem?


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2007)

*AW: unerklärliche Telefonverbindungskosten*

Auf unserer Aktuellen Telekom Rechnung ist auch 256 ma je 1 einheit angerufen worden  . am 29.7  um 23.45 und die nummer ist : 01379444*** ? mehr steht in der auflistung nicht.  ich weiß definitiv , das ich das nicht angerufen habe . Die Telekom meinte zu mir , das es ein Fernseh voting oder sowas sei. Jeder normal denkende Mensch weiß , das diese Penner abzocken . Da ruft man einfach nicht an . zja un nun wären es 100€ die ich zahlen soll , obwohl ich da nicht  angerufen hab. hat einer das selbige problem ?  was kann man da machen ??

bitte um hilfe 

danke


----------



## jupp11 (31 August 2007)

*AW: unerklärliche Telefonverbindungskosten*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und die nummer ist : 01379444*** ? mehr steht in der auflistung nicht.


Ungekürzten EVN (Einzelverbindungsnachweis) von der T-Com anfordern.
Sonst läßt sich nicht ermitteln, wer die Forderung stellt. Rechnung um diesen Betrag kürzen und der T-Com schriftlich genau mitteilen 
welcher Betrag mit welcher Nummer zunächst nicht bezahlt wird.


----------

